# looking for a puppy



## reinorshine (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning. I am looking for a shorter haired female puppy. I live on 2 acres and have horses. My GSD will be outside with me a lot around animals and of course spend the night indoors with me. I also want to show. The dog needs to be friendly, social and calm. I am partial to the black & tan/red.

Any suggestions about what type of dog might fit best into my lifestyle, future goals and breeders? I live in Oregon. German vs. American dogs????

Thanks!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would go to some of the shows that you would be interested in showing in and talk to some of the GSD breeders there-sorry I don't know anything about showing


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If you want to show, then first you need to decide venue as that will dictate which type of show line dog. If AKC/CKC type shows, you want a dog from American show lines. Whether you want a dog to do well in the specialty ring vs just overall in the all breed ring will then further narrow the options of what type of American show line. If SV style shows, you want a dog of German show lines. Also be aware that within the SV show system, it is expected (and required after a certain age to show in the main classes) that the dog be titled in SchH/IPO or HGH herding. So you would also need to participate in one of those, or find a trainer to train and title your dog, to do SV showing.

Either type can produce an excellent candiate for the rest of what you are seeking in terms of personality.

Holland's recommendation of going to see some shows of both types, where you can get more familiar with what the shows are all about and also meet dogs in person to get a good idea of what they are like, also networking with breeders and fanciers of the different types, is the place to start.


----------



## reinorshine (Oct 2, 2013)

*Puppy*

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like I need to go to some of the shows - I live in southern Oregon and the only shows they have in this area are all breed utility. As for showing, I would like to do a little conformation but I am more interested in the tracking, herding, obedience, Sch work. How do you find a dog with a good solid drive that is also calm with an easy going temperament??? Last thing I want is a nervous biter. Thanks!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I highly recommend Heidi Theis. She is breeding some of the nicest West German Show Lines I have seen. They are highly trainable dogs and easy to live with. She is in the Boise, Idaho area.

Here is a link to her website:
Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state!

Good luck!
Sheilah


----------

